# Ecran 20" et macbook ?



## g.lebourgeois (12 Février 2007)

Bonjour,
mon macbook est mon seul ordinateur, et je l'aime pour sa mobilité... mais je bosse aussi chez moi, pas mal, et j'apprécierais d'avoir plus  de confort visuel, en achetant un écran plat 20".
Seulement voilà : certes, le GMA 950 est censé monter jusqu'à 2048 x 1536 pixels, mais est ce que brancher le macbook sur du 20" (1680 x 1050 pixels) ne risque pas de provoquer de désagréables ralentissements ? ou est-ce que ça n'aurait aucune incidence ? Je n'en n'ai vraiment aucune idée, et préférerait savoir avant d'investir une belle somme...

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## thecrow (12 Février 2007)

Ca ne pose aucun problème pour brancher un écran 20", le macbook le supporte très bien et aucun soucis de ralentissement.


----------



## g.lebourgeois (12 Février 2007)

Tu parles d'exp&#233;rience ? Merci pour l'info !


----------



## thecrow (13 Février 2007)

Mwoui, 

mais tu peux aussi contacter Pharmacos membre MacGé il connecte son macbook à un 19 ou 20" wide...


----------



## g.lebourgeois (13 Février 2007)

Formidable ! Je continue avec une question pratique b&#234;b&#234;te : je pense me tourner vers un &#233;cran avec connectique dvi... va-t'il falloir que j'ach&#232;te un adaptateur du genre dvi vers mini-dvi ? Ou bien la connectique fournie est g&#233;n&#233;ralement d&#233;j&#224; de ce type-l&#224; ? Ou je me fourre le doigt dans l'oeil ? ou les deux ?
merci


----------



## thecrow (13 Février 2007)

g.lebourgeois a dit:


> Formidable ! Je continue avec une question pratique bêbête : je pense me tourner vers un écran avec connectique dvi... va-t'il falloir que j'achète un adaptateur du genre dvi vers mini-dvi ? Ou bien la connectique fournie est généralement déjà de ce type-là ? Ou je me fourre le doigt dans l'oeil ? ou les deux ?
> merci



Oui il faut acheter un adaptateur au prix de 19euros chez apple...

Si tu veux une sortie dvi ce sera mini-dvi vers dvi
Si tu veux une sortie vga ce sera mini-dvi vers vga

Tu pourras même mettre ton 20" en tant qu'écran principal...  super non?

voilà


----------



## g.lebourgeois (13 Février 2007)

J'ai d&#233;j&#224; l'adaptateur mini-dvi vers VGA, mais j'ai cru comprendre que le dvi me donnerait une meilleure qualit&#233; d'image... info ou intox ?


----------



## daffyb (13 Février 2007)

info car le signal est num&#233;rique jusqu'au bout


----------



## thecrow (13 Février 2007)

g.lebourgeois a dit:


> J'ai déjà l'adaptateur mini-dvi vers VGA, mais j'ai cru comprendre que le dvi me donnerait une meilleure qualité d'image... info ou intox ?



c'est en effet une Info, comme l'a dit daffyb


----------



## barth_polux (13 Février 2007)

Juste pour info, j'ai un macbook blanc 2ghz, 1,25Go de ram et je le branche sur un ecran 17". Il n'y a aucun probléme, aucun ralentissement. Le mac chauffe juste un peu plus que d'habitude.


----------



## Tangi (13 Février 2007)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

La qualit&#233; est donc aussi bonne que si on branchait directement un MacMini sur le moniteur externe par exemple ?

Un 22" affichant une r&#233;solution de 1 680 x 1 050 comme celui-ci sera donc parfait ???

Petite question au passage, regarder des DVD sur son moniteur externe via son macbook, &#231;a rame ? Ca rame pas ? Pas de raison que &#231;a rame n'est-ce pas ?

Autre petite question, concr&#232;tement : j'ai vu que lorsqu'on branchait un moniteur externe &#224; son Macbook, un onglet suppl&#233;mentaire, "Disposition", s'affichait dans "Moniteur" dans les Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes. Quelqu'un pourrait faire des copies d'&#233;cran qu'on voit &#224; quoi &#231;a ressemble et les possibilit&#233;s qu'on a. Comment &#231;a se passe en mode &#233;tendu, par exemple : on a une barre des menus sur les deux &#233;crans ? Le Dock est sur les deux &#233;crans ? Quand on est sur le MacBook comment ouvre-t-on une fen&#234;tre sur le moniteur externe ?_Etc_. Des questions pratiques quoi ...

Ah oui, j'allais oubli&#233;, on peut apparemment utilis&#233; son MacBook avec un &#233;cran externe en maintenant l'&#233;cran ferm&#233;, seules conditions, brancher le MacBook sur le secteur, brancher une souris et un clavier *avec* fil. Mais n'est-ce pas un peu dangereux pour l'&#233;cran du MacBook ? Parce qu'apr&#232;s tout le MacBook chauffe pas mal, et d'autant plus si l'est branch&#233; &#224; un moniteur externe, non ???


Merci d'avance ...


----------



## thecrow (13 Février 2007)

Tangi a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> La qualité est aussi bonne que si on branchait directement un MacMini sur le moniteur externe par exemple alors ?



Bonsoir, 
Quel est le rapport? Oui le Mini à aussi une carte GMA mais je ne vois pas le rapport. Si tu restes en DVI la qualité sera plus que probablement identique.




Tangi a dit:


> Un 22" affichant une résolution de 1 680 x 1 050 comme celui-ci sera donc parfait ???


Non, les 22" ont la même résolution que le 20" en moins bien vu que leur pas de masque (pitch) est plus élevé et ont donc moins de finesse. le lien que tu donnes pour ce samsung à un pas de masque de 0,285 ce qui est élevé, l'idéal est de tourné aux alentours de 0,25 (max 0,27). Certains de diront que non mais moi j'en suis persuadé.



Tangi a dit:


> Petite question au passage, regarder des DVD sur son moniteur externe via son macbook, ça rame ? Ca rame pas ? Pas de raison que ça rame n'est-ce pas ?



Non, ça ne rame pas sauf p être si tu bosses avec la CS2 ou autres programmes lourds en même temps. Mais ça chauffe sans doute plus... Je n'ai jamais fait le test pdt une journée complète... par contre pour un film en utilisant le MacBook pour le net et d'autres trucs léger pas de problème.



Tangi a dit:


> Autre petite question, concrètement : j'ai vu que lorsqu'on branchait un moniteur externe à son Macbook, un onglet supplémentaire, "Disposition", s'affichait dans "Moniteur" dans les Préférences systèmes. Quelqu'un pourrait faire des copies d'écran qu'on voit à quoi ça ressemble et les possibilités qu'on a. Comment ça se passe en mode étendu par exemple, on a une barre des menus sur les deux écrans, le Dock est sur les deux écrans, quand on est sur mle MacBook comment ouvre-t-on une fenêtre sur le moniteur externe,_etc_. Des questions pratiques quoi ...
> Merci d'avance ...



Oui, il y a des options supplémentaires.
Mode recopie vidéo, mode bureau étendu,...
- recopie vidéo fait une copie de ton écran sur l'autre donc tu vois la même chose mais quand tu n'as pas la même résolution sur les moniteurs ce n'est pas spécialement intéressant.
- bureau étendu: augmente la taille de ton bureau pour que tu puisses mettre tes fenêtres et autres programmes sur le deuxième écran. La barre du dessus et le dock reste sur l'écran principal.

Par contre avec l'onglet disposition tu peux choisir quel sera ton écran principal quand ton moniteur est connecté au macbook. Et donc ta barre et ton dock seront transférer vers celui-ci.


----------



## Tangi (14 Février 2007)

Tu me fais douter, en même temps, l'écran que j'ai cité existe aussi en 20" avec un pitch de 0,258. Il a les mêmes caractéristiques que deux autres écrans de chez Samsung sortis dernièrement et qui ont très bonne presse (Samsung Syncmaster 931 BW et 226 BW) : il s'agit du Syncmaster 206 BW...

Cela dit, la différence est vraimet flagrante ???

Je ne sais pas si j'aurai la possibilité de faire le test moi même à la Fnac par exemple ...

Et puis personne n'a répondu à ma dernière question :




Tangi a dit:


> Ah oui, j'allais oublié, on peut apparemment utilisé son MacBook avec un écran externe en maintenant l'écran fermé, seules conditions, brancher le MacBook sur le secteur, brancher une souris et un clavier *avec* fil. Mais n'est-ce pas un peu dangereux pour l'écran du MacBook ? Parce qu'après tout le MacBook chauffe pas mal, et d'autant plus si l'est branché à un moniteur externe, non ???
> 
> 
> Merci d'avance ...


----------



## g.lebourgeois (14 Février 2007)

Mince ! tu brouilles les pistes l&#224;, je pensais m'&#234;tre enfin d&#233;cid&#233; sur le Syncmaster 205W... et l&#224; tu sors &#231;a de ton chapeau... si quelqu'un est capable de me dire lequel des deux est mieux, et pourquoi, &#231;a m'interresse beaucoup ! Je compte faire mon achat tr&#232;s prochainement.


----------



## thecrow (14 Février 2007)

g.lebourgeois a dit:


> Mince ! tu brouilles les pistes là, je pensais m'être enfin décidé sur le Syncmaster 205W... et là tu sors ça de ton chapeau... si quelqu'un est capable de me dire lequel des deux est mieux, et pourquoi, ça m'interresse beaucoup ! Je compte faire mon achat très prochainement.



J'ai répondu à cette question dans l'autre topic....
Mais pour faire rapide le nouveau sorti semble meilleur... rénovation de la dalle et du design les caractéristiques à part ça reste identique.


----------



## thecrow (14 Février 2007)

Tangi a dit:


> Tu me fais douter, en même temps, l'écran que j'ai cité existe aussi en 20" avec un pitch de 0,258. Il a les mêmes caractéristiques que deux autres écrans de chez Samsung sortis dernièrement et qui ont très bonne presse (Samsung Syncmaster 931 BW et 226 BW) : il s'agit du Syncmaster 206 BW...
> 
> Cela dit, la différence est vraimet flagrante ???
> 
> ...



L'écran est plus grand donc si tu le (re)gardes à la même distance en toute logique il fatiguera plus vite tes yeux... mais pas sur... ça dépend des individus.
Par contre si c'est exclusivement pour regarder des films ou des trucs du genre c'est bon...
Mais je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'aller chercher un 22" qui à la même résolution qu'un 20" avec une moins bonne finesse d'image...

Pour la dernière question:
Je n'ai jamais fait le test, mais perso le but de l'écran externe c'est d'étendre la surface de travail donc aucun intérêt pour moi de fermer l'écran.

Maintenant c'est clair que ça chauffe et que ça pourrait être mauvais pour l'écran du macbook... à confirmer donc...


----------



## Tangi (15 Février 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> L'&#233;cran est plus grand donc si tu le (re)gardes &#224; la m&#234;me distance en toute logique il fatiguera plus vite tes yeux... mais pas sur... &#231;a d&#233;pend des individus.
> Par contre si c'est exclusivement pour regarder des films ou des trucs du genre c'est bon...
> Mais je ne vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'aller chercher un 22" qui &#224; la m&#234;me r&#233;solution qu'un 20" avec une moins bonne finesse d'image...
> 
> ...


Pour revenir sur le dernier point, l'autre inconv&#233;nient de maintenir ferm&#233; son &#233;cran d'ordi portable c'est qu'&#224; mon avis le seul choix possible est le mode recopie vid&#233;o, c'est-&#224;-dire que l'on ne pourra certainement pas afficher une r&#233;solution max sur le moniteur externe. A confirmer bien entendu.

En tout cas pour ce qui est d'un &#233;cran externe mon choix se fera entre le Samsung Syncmaster 206 et 226 BW


----------



## thecrow (15 Février 2007)

Tangi a dit:


> Pour revenir sur le dernier point, l'autre inconvénient de maintenir fermé son écran d'ordi portable c'est qu'à mon avis le seul choix possible est le mode recopie vidéo, c'est-à-dire que l'on ne pourra certainement pas afficher une résolution max sur le moniteur externe. A confirmer bien entendu.



Non, car en branchant un second moniteur tu peux dire que ce moniteur soit le principal et donc mettre la définition max par défaut (si c'est du 20" 1680*1050) la barre du haut et le dock seront sur cet écran...

Tu peux aussi acheter un "support" pour le macbook, ça le fait grave avec un 20" et un ensemble BT...
http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/elevator/



Tangi a dit:


> En tout cas pour ce qui est d'un écran externe mon choix se fera entre le Samsung Syncmaster 206 et 226 BW



oki tiens nous au courant...


----------



## g.lebourgeois (16 Février 2007)

> En tout cas pour ce qui est d'un &#233;cran externe mon choix se fera entre le Samsung Syncmaster 206 et 226 BW


Pourquoi pas... je fais encore plus dans le dilemme, j'h&#233;site entre Syncmaster  206BW et le... 205BW. Le probl&#232;me du 206, c'est qu'il vient tout juste de sortir, et j'arrive pas &#224; trouver de bancs d'essais/test sur le net pour me convaincre de payer 50 &#8364; plus cher... (les prix du 205 tournent autour de 280&#8364;, ceux du 206 autour de 330&#8364...


----------



## g.lebourgeois (17 Février 2007)

Bon, bah voil&#224;, j'ai command&#233; le 206BW... j'ai craqu&#233;  Commande pass&#233;e chez Atlanpolis.com, je connaissais pas mais ils &#233;taient comp&#233;titifs et bien not&#233;s par les utilisateurs.


----------



## thecrow (17 Février 2007)

Cool ça, tu nous diras ce qu'il vaut et ce que tu en penses...

N'oublies pas les photos...


----------



## Tangi (17 Février 2007)

g.lebourgeois a dit:


> Bon, bah voilà, j'ai commandé le 206BW... j'ai craqué  Commande passée chez Atlanpolis.com, je connaissais pas mais ils étaient compétitifs et bien notés par les utilisateurs.


N'oublie pas de nous donner tes impressions !

...


----------



## g.lebourgeois (19 Février 2007)

Ca marche !
Ma commande a &#233;t&#233; valid&#233;e, je devrais le recevoir d'ici mercredi, j'en profiterai pour faire tourner photobooth &#224; fond


----------



## Converge (19 Février 2007)

Aucuns probl&#232;me avec un Dell 2007WFP 20,1 Pouces sur mon Macbook coreduo 1,83 Ghz.
L'ecran et a vendre si &#231;a t'interesse va faire un tour dans les petites annonces 
Edit : trop tard j'avais pas lu jusqu'au bout, dommage.

En fait, je ne supporte pas de voir mon macbook avec un ecran au design tr&#233;s PC. Je regrette mon achat a cause de &#231;a, je recherche un &#233;cran Apple ancienne g&#233;n&#233;ration a la place.


----------



## g.lebourgeois (20 Février 2007)

Ayez &#233;cran re&#231;u !
Je suis en train de faire tous les tests, &#224; savoir, lancer les DVD d'apocalypse now, raging bull, Matrix (parce que &#231;a bouge partout)...
Premier constat : contraste impressionnant, le noir est "terrific" !!!


----------



## thecrow (20 Février 2007)

Félicitations et n'oublie pas les photos...


----------



## AuGie (20 Février 2007)

Oh que oui n'oublie pas les photos, je veux prendre le SyncMaster 206BW 20" TFT Wide" avec le MacPro.

Il est &#224; partir de demain chez Carrefour &#224; 330 &#8364;


----------



## g.lebourgeois (20 Février 2007)

Alors, je joins, une photo d'un truc coll&#233; &#224; l'&#233;cra quand on le re&#231;oit et qui m'a bien fait marrer, plus une vraie photo... bon, comme il est en &#233;cran principal, on le flash au lieu de l'&#233;cran ... mais &#231;a permet de voir que y'a pas de pixels morts !










Si vous voulez mieux (avec iSight), dites moi)


----------



## g.lebourgeois (22 Février 2007)

A l'utilisation, je trouve un premier reproche &#224; faire :la DEL bleue du bouton marche/arr&#234;t, qui reste allum&#233;e constamment tant qu'on eteint pas l'&#233;cran, et qui est trop lumineuse : il faut donc la cacher lorsqu'on veut regarder un film dans le noir, elle est sinon g&#234;nante.


----------



## Arlequin (27 Février 2007)

g.lebourgeois a dit:


> A l'utilisation, je trouve un premier reproche à faire ....


 

bonjour à toi, 

et depuis ? d'autres reproches ? 

je suis à un click de la confirmation de commande....... merci de tes commentaires


----------



## g.lebourgeois (27 Février 2007)

A vrai dire c'est la seule critique que j'ai &#224; &#233;mettre en une semaine d'utilisation. Mon utilisation : internet, XCode, DVD, Photoshop, FinalCut.
20", c'est vraiment le pied niveau confort.
L'&#233;cran demande juste un tr&#232;s l&#233;ger calibrage avec l'outil MacOsx int&#233;gr&#233;.

AU final, je suis pour le moment tr&#232;s satisfait.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2007)

Tangi a dit:


> Ah oui, j'allais oublié, on peut apparemment utilisé son MacBook avec un écran externe en maintenant l'écran fermé, seules conditions, brancher le MacBook sur le secteur, brancher une souris et un clavier *avec* fil. Mais n'est-ce pas un peu dangereux pour l'écran du MacBook ? Parce qu'après tout le MacBook chauffe pas mal, et d'autant plus si l'est branché à un moniteur externe, non ???
> Merci d'avance ...



Je branche un écran 19'' sur mon MacBook. Pas besoin d'un clavier/souris avec fil; moi j'utilise du sans fil USB. En revanche, peut-être que les claviers et souris Bluetooth ne fonctionnent pas (je n'ai pas testé, je n'en ai pas)...
Sinon, pour éviter que ça ne chauffe trop sur l'écran du MacBook, je procède comme suit:
1. Je branche l'écran externe au MacBook et j'enclenche le tout
2. Une fois sur le Bureau, je ferme le MacBook, qui se met en veille
3. Je presse sur une touche du clavier externe; L'ordi passe alors automatiquement sur l'écran externe, l'écran du MacBook, toujours fermé, reste éteint
4. Enfin, pour éviter les problèmes de surchauffe sur l'écran du MacBook, je l'ouvre. Il ne se rallume pas, donc on est pas emmerdé par deux sources lumineuses.

Voilà, ça a l'air un peu chiant à faire comme ça, mais on s'y habitue...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2007)

Tangi a dit:


> Ah oui, j'allais oublié, on peut apparemment utilisé son MacBook avec un écran externe en maintenant l'écran fermé, seules conditions, brancher le MacBook sur le secteur, brancher une souris et un clavier *avec* fil. Mais n'est-ce pas un peu dangereux pour l'écran du MacBook ? Parce qu'après tout le MacBook chauffe pas mal, et d'autant plus si l'est branché à un moniteur externe, non ???
> 
> 
> Merci d'avance ...





manolo81 a dit:


> Je branche un écran 19'' sur mon MacBook. Pas besoin d'un clavier/souris avec fil; moi j'utilise du sans fil USB. En revanche, peut-être que les claviers et souris Bluetooth ne fonctionnent pas (je n'ai pas testé, je n'en ai pas)...
> Sinon, pour éviter que ça ne chauffe trop sur l'écran du MacBook, je procède comme suit:
> 1. Je branche l'écran externe au MacBook et j'enclenche le tout
> 2. Une fois sur le Bureau, je ferme le MacBook, qui se met en veille
> ...



Dans ce cas, le phénomène qui m'inquiéterait le plus ne serait pas "les conséquences de la chaleur pour la dalle du MacBook", mais bien "celles pour le proc et autres composants thermo sensibles du Mac". En effet, si le MacBook ne fait pas exception à la règle qu'Apple applique à ses portables, une grosse partie du refroidissement passe par le clavier, je reste donc persuadé que la manip de Manolo81 n'épargne pas que l'écran.


----------



## figaro (6 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

Pascall 77, je crois que manolo81 ouvre son macbook du coup l'écran n'est pas au contact du clavier.

J'ai trois questions à vous poser  :

1) j'étais plutot penché vers un samsung 19" car moins cher (-80) que le samsung 206BW 20" (d'ailleurs aujourd'hui à la fnac je les ai confondu et je comprenai pas pourquoi c'était plus cher en magasin que sur internet ), *y a t il un réel avantage à avoir un 20" ?* (j'ai actuellement un 19" pour mon PC et donc je ne me rends pas compte)

2) j'ai donc actuellement un 19" "bas de gamme" pour mon PC (oui je viens de switcher , *je me demande ce que cela change*, puisque je ne ferai pas de jeux poussés avec mon chtit macbook, *d'acheter un modèle haut de gamme* (par exemple 2 ms) *ou un modèle bas de gamme si je ne fais que de la bureautique ?* (internet, traitement de texte, regarder des photos)

3) j'ai actuellement une souris bluetooth mighty mouse et vos histoire de "ça ne marche pas avec le bluetooth" m'inquiètes, je ne comprends pas trop ? (surtout que si je prends un ecran externe, je prends un clavier et j'en voulais un bluetooth)

Merci de vos eclaircissement


----------



## figaro (7 Juin 2007)

En définitive je change mon macbook pour un macbook pro nouvelle génération. 

Je ne vais donc pas acheté d'écran externe (au moins pour le moment, le temps que ma carte bleue refroidissent).

Cependant si quelqu'un peut apporter des réponses à mes questions je serai fixé lorsque je déciderai de faire l'acquisition d'un écran externe (et d'un clavier ).

Merci, à bientôt !


----------



## figaro (7 Juin 2007)

Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé dans l'aide apple :

Utilisation de votre MacBook Pro écran rabattu​Vous pouvez utiliser votre MacBook Pro en gardant lécran rabattu si lordinateur est
connecté à un moniteur, un clavier et une souris externes.​_Important :​_​​pour utiliser votre MacBook Pro écran rabattu, branchez-le sur une prise
électrique en état de marche via ladaptateur secteur.​
Pour utiliser votre ordinateur écran rabattu avec un moniteur externe connecté :
1​​Connectez un clavier et une souris USB à votre MacBook Pro.​
2​​Connectez ladaptateur secteur à votre MacBook Pro et à une prise électrique. Vérifier
que la lampe de ladaptateur secteur est allumée.​
3​​Rabattez lécran du MacBook Pro afin den suspendre lactivité.​
4​​Connectez votre MacBook Pro à un écran externe en suivant les étapes décrites dans la
section précédente.​
5​​Attendez quelques secondes, puis appuyez sur nimporte quelle touche du clavier externe​
pour réactiver le MacBook Pro.

Bon, en bref on ne peut pas utiliser le buetooth alors ?  obligé de garder son portable ouvert ?


----------



## figaro (11 Juin 2007)

Un petit up 

1) j'étais plutot penché vers un samsung 19" car moins cher (-80) que le samsung 206BW 20" (d'ailleurs aujourd'hui à la fnac je les ai confondu et je comprenai pas pourquoi c'était plus cher en magasin que sur internet ), *y a t il un réel avantage à avoir un 20" ?* (j'ai actuellement un 19" pour mon PC et donc je ne me rends pas compte)


Personne n'a testé les deux ou ne peut m'éclairer ?


----------



## g.lebourgeois (11 Juin 2007)

En passant au 20", on change compl&#232;tement de r&#233;solution par rapport au 19", il y a donc un gain notable de confort visuel...


----------



## figaro (11 Juin 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse ! J'avoue ne pas toujours comprendre les histoires de résolution 

Bon ben, quand j'achèterai un ecran externe je ferai l'effort de mettre un peu de sous en plus alors 

Merci encore, à bientôt !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2007)

figaro a dit:


> J'avoue ne pas toujours comprendre les histoires de résolution



Rien de compliqué, c'est le nombre de points (maximum) qu'un écran peut afficher dans sa largeur, et dans sa longueur. Pour un écran plat, ce nombre correspond au nombre physique de points et de lignes que comporte l'écran.

Evidemment, pour une même dalle, plus ces nombres sont élevés, meilleure est la qualité de l'image, puisqu'il affiche plus de points par pouce d'écran. Par contre, un 12 pouces en 1024x768 aura la même qualité (mais une image plus petite) qu'un 24 pouces en 2048x1536, puisque là, le nombre de points par pouce sera le même.


----------



## figaro (11 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Rien de compliqué, c'est le nombre de points (maximum) qu'un écran peut afficher dans sa largeur, et dans sa longueur. Pour un écran plat, ce nombre correspond au nombre physique de points et de lignes que comporte l'écran.
> 
> Evidemment, pour une même dalle, plus ces nombres sont élevés, meilleure est la qualité de l'image, puisqu'il affiche plus de points par pouce d'écran. Par contre, un 12 pouces en 1024x768 aura la même qualité (mais une image plus petite) qu'un 24 pouces en 2048x1536, puisque là, le nombre de points par pouce sera le même.



Merci beaucoup Pascal77, tu viens de m'éclairer à un point que tu ne peux pas imaginer !

Je peux pas aller voir dans les détails les résolutions des 19 et 20 pouces (je ne suis pas chez moi là ...) mais j'imagine donc, d'après ce que me dit g.lebourgeois, que le 20" a énormément plus de possibilité d'affichage de pixels en longueur et largeur (donc une plus grande résolution).

Bon ben, je ferai peut etre l'effort des 80 :/, on verra apres le boulot d'été !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2007)

figaro a dit:


> Bon ben, je ferai peut etre l'effort des 80 :/, on verra apres le boulot d'été !



Vérifie quand même avant de signer le chèque, la résolution est mentionnée dans les caractéristiques, et entre 19 et 20 pouces, il n'y a que 2,54 cm de différence sur la diagonale, il se peut que le 20" ait une meilleure résolution, mais pas forcément.


----------



## figaro (12 Juin 2007)

Thx pour l'astuce , je viens de vérifier : 

20" : 1680*1050
19" : 1440*900

Il semble donc plus intéressant de prendre le 20" alors.

Faut-il toujours préférer la définition maximale de l'écran ? Ou bien cela dépend de la préférence des gens ? 

(il me semble que plus on augmente la résolution, plus l'image à l'écran nous semble "petite", ou bien vu en zoom arrière, je sais pas trop comment dire )


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2007)

Plus la r&#233;so augmente, plus l'image est grande, pas petite. Ce sont les diff&#233;rents &#233;l&#233;ments de l'image qui sont affich&#233;s plus petits.

R&#233;sultat, tu as plus de place pour en mettre. Par exemple, dans ton tableur tu afficheras plus de lignes et plus de colonnes.

Contrairement aux &#233;cranx CRT (&#224; tube), dont la r&#233;solution optimale (meilleure qualit&#233; d'image) n'est pas forc&#233;ment la r&#233;solution maximale (elle l'est m&#234;me tr&#232;s rarement), pour les dalles LCD, les deux co&#239;ncident (pour un &#233;cran LCD, la r&#233;solution optimale est celle ou un pixel "physique" de l'&#233;cran correspond &#224; un pixel de l'image, et comme ces &#233;crans ne peuvent afficher des "fractions de pixels, les r&#233;solutions inf&#233;rieures sont obtenues par interpolation, d'o&#249; perte de qualit&#233.


----------



## figaro (12 Juin 2007)

Oulala, grâce à toi je m'aperçois des bêtises que j'avais dans la tête et c'est énorme lol.

Merci, en plus tu as le mérite d'être clair !

Je n'ai plus qu'à me lancer dans des recherches pour trouver le meilleur rapport qualité/prix


----------



## spypol (16 Juin 2007)

bonjour,
je viens de lire tous vos postes là et je tiens  à vous soumettre mon expérience :
-j'avais un powerbook 15" 1,67 et j'avais un crt 19" et ça fonctionnait très bien en mode étendu.
- j'ai acquis ensuite un écran plat acer 21" wide qui est plutôt cool et ça a fonctionné 2 mois sans problèmes
- après ya ma carte video qui est morte (ou presque...), elle fonctionne désormais en alternance (c'est horrible )

Croyez-vous que ce soit lié ? Sachant que j'avais tout le temps mon ecran externe allumé et que mon ordi tournait au moins 6h par jour ?


----------



## figaro (29 Juin 2007)

Je sais pas trop si c'est lié désolé :s, peut etre que quelqu'un pourra répondre 

A bientôt et désolé pour ta carte video :s


----------



## le pingouin maske (12 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 
je suis dans le même cas que g.lebourgeois, j'envisage d'acheter un *Syncmaster 206 BW* et j'aurais surtout voulu savoir a quel point le MB chauffe quand il est branché sur l'écran externe. Est-ce que ca reste supportable ou est-ce que le ventilo commence a faire un bruit de fou furieux?

Sinon si quelqu'un avait un avis complémentaire sur l'écran en lui même...


----------



## figaro (14 Juillet 2007)

le pingouin maske a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> je suis dans le même cas que g.lebourgeois, j'envisage d'acheter un *Syncmaster 206 BW* et j'aurais surtout voulu savoir a quel point le MB chauffe quand il est branché sur l'écran externe. Est-ce que ca reste supportable ou est-ce que le ventilo commence a faire un bruit de fou furieux?
> 
> Sinon si quelqu'un avait un avis complémentaire sur l'écran en lui même...



J'ai un macbook pro santa rosa, ce n'est pas la même chose mais j'envisage d'utiliser une partie de ma paye de la fin du mois couplé avec un petit cheque cadeau pour la réussite de mon bac +2 afin d'acquérir le Syncmaster 206 BW donc je peux te tenir au courant. Après est ce que je craque maintenant ou j'attends deux semaines, c'est mystère !

Peut être que quelqu'un sera plus réactif que moi ! En tous cas j'espère que les ventilos ne s'affolent pas ....


----------



## Muse (22 Octobre 2007)

Je suis également tres intéréssé par cet ecran.
J'ai en effet un mac book pro et je souhaite pouvoir bosser tranquillement dessus en sachant que cet ecran va aussi etre utilisé pour mon PC (jeux!).

Bref j'attends de savoir si le mbpro eteint chauffe vraiment et si l'ecran a une vraie pas dale made in samsung


----------



## fxdeniele (12 Décembre 2007)

bonjour a tous

j'aimerai faire l'achat de cet écran : Samsung SyncMaster 2232BW CDA
je sais quil me faut un cable mini/dvi/DVI pour que je puisse regarder mon film de mon macbook?

est ce que le macbook va til supporter la resolution de l'écran en mode bureau étendu?
est ce que cela abime le macbook?

autre question: je peux brancher une ps3 dessus par le port dv/HDMI car ya une puce HCPT


----------



## Cricri (16 Décembre 2007)

Et çà 
Moniteur LCD
HP w2207H 22" TFT Wide
http://tinyurl.com/2sk97b
Ca passe avec le le MacBook pro d'y il y a un an?


----------



## Gamarth (18 Décembre 2007)

J'ai lu et relu vos questions et réponses pour le choix d'un écran second pour Macbook.

Je suis un débutant de CM.2.
Je travaille chez moi, du texte, des calculs, des photos etc..
mon vieux eMAC sous 9.1.2 est à bout de souffle, aussi je viens de commander un des derniers Mini à 2GHZ- 1 Go de DDr
sous Léopard.
Mais le problème de l'écran me dépasse : un 19" ou un 20" ?
 je suis perdu lorsque je vous lis avec les termes de panoramique, de résolution, de piqué, de rendu, etc..
quelle connexion envisager, mini vers VGA ou RVB. Pourrais je me connecter via un adaptateur vers ma télé. ????
En finale quel écran, vous les profs, me conseillez vous.
D'avance merci
GAMARTH
 (Je voulais mettre Gamatrth en gras, mais j'ai beau cliquer sur le menu ci-dessus, mais ça ne marche pas)


----------



## votrepub.be (22 Décembre 2007)

Après une lecture rapide, je constate que l'on peut utiliser un écran plat "non mac" connecté à un macbook... (suis novice, euh)...
L'on me dit qu'il vaut mieux ne pas dépasser un 20" pour un confort raisonnable...
Pourriez-vous me conseillez une marque compatible à prix raisonnable ?
Mille merci dès à présent pour vos réponses


----------



## anneee (22 Décembre 2007)

tu as un comparatif pas mal sur "lesnumériques" pour t'aider à choisir

le macbook supporte jusqu'à 24", mais le budget d'un 24" est plus élevé et il te faut un bureau qui te permette de prendre du recul sous peine de te faire mal aux yeux


----------



## votrepub.be (22 Décembre 2007)

anneee a dit:


> tu as un comparatif pas mal sur "lesnumériques" pour t'aider à choisir
> 
> le macbook supporte jusqu'à 24", mais le budget d'un 24" est plus élevé et il te faut un bureau qui te permette de prendre du recul sous peine de te faire mal aux yeux



Un grand merci pour cette réponse... Je profite de ce message pour vous souhaiter de merveilleuses fêtes de fin d'année


----------



## anneee (22 Décembre 2007)

votrepub.be a dit:


> Un grand merci pour cette réponse... Je profite de ce message pour vous souhaiter de merveilleuses fêtes de fin d'année



merci pareillement  

tiens nous au courant sur ton choix, et pourquoi pas quelques photos de ton installation quand tu auras ton écran


----------



## Gz' (22 Décembre 2007)

J'utilise un macbook en vga sur un écran 24" (1920*1200) et je n'ai aucun soucis le tout marche au poil.


----------



## Blogiver (3 Mai 2008)

Tangi a dit:


> il s'agit du Syncmaster 206 BW...



Un écran magnifique et vraiment très abordable ces temps-ci


----------

